# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Delete account

## Beast2012

How do I delete account?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

All you can do is stop posting. No way to delete account.

----------


## marcus300

Just don't log in again and it will disappear into cyber space

----------


## Beast2012

How long does that take? just dont like the fact I used my name and initials for user name

----------


## marcus300

Admin can change your name if you like.

----------


## Beast2012

How? Im new to these forums/threads

----------


## marcus300

What name would you like it changing to?

----------


## Beast2012

Beast2012

----------


## marcus300

Ok. I'll pm admin for you.

----------


## *Admin*

no problem I will change your name...

----------


## vikingvip

we can delete post?

----------


## vikingvip

> no problem I will change your name...


Admin can you change my name whenever?

----------


## vikingvip

> What name would you like it changing to?


We can delete a blog marcus?

thanks

_vik_

----------


## *Admin*

What were you wanting changed?

----------


## MANIMAL55

Could u change my handle 2. MANIMAL55 would be sufficient

----------


## V-ROID

It's like AOL, you are with us for life now and we will be watching you....

----------


## superted99

could mine be changed to 'superted99' instead? please...?

----------


## slfmade

> could mine be changed to 'superted99' instead? please...?


I'm sorry. That's not any better than honediggy. Please try again

----------


## Hazard

> could mine be changed to 'superted99' instead? please...?


You're better off asking in the one on one section and making ur own thread.

----------


## michigan9620

could you change my username please? to michigan9620?

----------


## *Admin*

No problem... remember to log in using the new name...

----------


## blackridge25

Admin, Im having issues as well, can you change my name to blackridge25? thanks! I have also PM'd you.

----------


## *Admin*

Name changed remember to log in with new name...

----------


## SonofBragi25

Re:attn - Admin
Hi there,

I posted in the 1on1 section with no response yet, I'm just needing to change my name from WanderScribe to SonofBragi25. Thanks!

----------


## *Admin*

done

----------


## SonofBragi25

Thank you!

----------


## beastmaster1234

Hi Admin, please change my name to beastmaster1234

----------

